# help



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi
i joined this board last month.
i am 40 and have never been pregnant, and have a 35 year old partner that has low motility (he had icsi with a previous partner) we have been trying to conceive for 2 years, and i have had a few investigations of my own.  I have found out that i have a low amh 1.03 and a high fsh of 14.2 day 2 of my cycle.  Very confusing and frustrating times for me.  I am due to have a hsg unfortunately just missed it for this month due to timing.
I am currently reviewing ivf clinics and have attended one open day so far.
Has anyone had similar blood results to mine? My gynaecologist has suggested donor eggs but i am not keen.  Any advice or input would be useful
thanks


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*shortbutsosweet*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE 
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=61.0]CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

no replies to my post, can it be deleted.  i wont be posting any queries i am very disappointed


----------



## quelle (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi shortbutsosweet, 
Lovely name btw  My FSH is 10.9 and AMH is 1.76 and I am 35. My results are borderline for my age  
We have both posted replies to Totoro  I did not know you had a questions, just saw your post on the introductions site. I am sorry that there was no answer to your post. 
I am having TX in Turkey. With the above results I am being considered average. But my Clinics scale for AMH is between 1 - 3, 3 being the best... I have seen other representations/units for AMH results so I am not sure which one is yours. Have you ever tried IVF before? If not, there is no way to know how you will react to the drugs. If you do not react or produce poor quality eggs then you might consider donor eggs. Please check our two of the treads I am lurking for high FSH and poor responders. Maybe these can be of help.

Poor Responders: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258675.0
Multiple Cycles/High FSH: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239705.0

If you have any questions I will be happy to help you out as much as I can.
Love Q


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi SBSS 

have you had a chance to check out any of the links you've been given? In addition to the ones Lou and quelle have already given you there's also a thread for ladies with low AMH going through tx over here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253774.new#new

Hope to see you chatting on the threads soon 

xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Shortbutsosweet.....  yes, I like that name too! Couldn easily be my name!      I'm only 5" nothing. 

Just read your post and didn't want to read and run. Sorry that you hadn't had any replies until today, that is so unusual for FF, please don't feel disappointed, this really is the most fantastic, supportive site ever!  You will meet some of the most couragous, brave, and wonderful women going. 

As for me.... I too have a low amh, and since being on here I've come to realise that you CAN do it with your OE, so many ladies have defied the odds and proved the professionals wrong!      Having said that, personally I am now going down the DE route but that is what is now best for me and DH... there are so many things to consider... finance, age, strength to keep putting yourselves through tx... it just goes on and on. 

How far have you got with your clinic research?  That can often be the key with a low AMH.  Some clinics will pull a face and are not too keen to take you on, whereas others specialise in this area. 

You must try your OE first, it's madness not to. Only if that is unsucessful and your response poor then perhaps you need to look towards another avenue. 

Wishing you loads of luck and   

PaddyGirl xxxxxxx


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi
yes i did check the threads most very confusing i have got to be honest, so much jargon, but i did find one useful. Also the way the boards are set up it can make it difficult to find things, i am fairly proficient with computers but  unfrotunately the boards are not particularly user friendly. 
Thanks for the replies i had following my rant.  
I havent had treatment as yet, but know that from my partner point of view and my donor eggs or sperm are not in the equation at all.    I have checked a few clinics that deal with low amh and high fsh and i think the lister will be a good option.
I am a short person hence my nickname.
i look forward to chatting to you all in the chatrooms which to be honest i find more useful if i want to get information, and i will continue to reply to interesting posts and posts that i can relate to but personally will never start a post again myself


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
Am really sorry my links were not as helpful as i hoped they would be, The Introduction Thread can be busy and we can get up to 10 new members a day, I and the other Volunteers try really hard to make sure that we reply within the 1st day of a new member posting.  We try and leave links that will just point you in the right direction but it's not a chat thread, We cant make other members reply but do appreciate it when they do pop in to say hi.

I hope you find the chatroom helpful the Volunteers there also try to make everyone feel welcome.

Lou x


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Shortbutsweet - I'm sure if you spend a little time looking at the boards you will find the information and support you need, I know I have. The volunteers do a fantastic job and give a great deal of their time to the site.

Kazzz


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Shortbutsweet

I echo what Kazzz says, although there are many different boards and subjects, you will find one that is close to your heart and will be able to chat to like-minded ladies. Keep reading and all the jargon will quickly become second nature to you too. There is also a section here somewhere, where all the abbreviations and txs are listed and and explained..  (Lou would know more about that).

The Lister is a very good clinic for low AMHers... good choice.

Good luck
PaddyGirl xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

the link to the explanation of all the jargon / abbreviations is in Lou's original response, the link is "what every new member needs to know"  

xxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi shortbutsosweet,
I am sorry that I didn't respond before as I did see your post but I didn't feel that I would give you any hope and at the moment I feel that you would like to hear success stories which I unfortunately can't share   

You do have a low AMH and a high FSH so that would indicate a poor response but until you have cycled no-one will ever know how you are likely to respond. Do you know what your antral follicle count is? Mine is only 5-6 so maximum follices will be 5-6 although maximum I have got is 4 and one of them was immature although it did fertilise.

My understanding of ICSI is that the eggs have to be perfectly graded to work and if you don't produce many eggs, it will make the liklihood of ICSI working pretty slim. So that in itself would make it difficult to even get to egg transfer   

I can quite understand that you would try and have a biological child together first but if that is not possible then there are lots of other options available to you both and the boards will be a great source of information and support.

I hope that your HSG comes back clear and you can start on working towards your        
Mary xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, just read your post. I have similar results to you and have just started on short protocol. If you pop over to the POF/ low AMH board you will find lots of lovely ladies there who've been very helpful to me. There is a sticky at the top of the low amh board which gives success stories. I thought the entire bottom had fallen out of my world when I got told about low amh but the ladies here gave me hope. Good luck, hope to see you on POF/ low amh board soon xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

shortbutsosweet said:


> hi
> i joined this board last month.
> i am 40 and have never been pregnant, and have a 35 year old partner that has low motility (he had icsi with a previous partner) we have been trying to conceive for 2 years, and i have had a few investigations of my own. I have found out that i have a low amh 1.03 and a high fsh of 14.2 day 2 of my cycle. Very confusing and frustrating times for me. I am due to have a hsg unfortunately just missed it for this month due to timing.
> I am currently reviewing ivf clinics and have attended one open day so far.
> ...


 It is a very frustrating/scary/horrible/daunting time indeed. 

I myself have hald all kinds of misinformation and misdiagnoses from various medical 'experts' that have left me with a very low AMH (due to time wasting) and a fairly cynical attitude toward the medical profession.

I hope with a bit of looking around on here you'll find the information you need. It is all a bit daunting to start with - there are so many people out there with so many similar yet completely different issues. I think the board is fairly well laid out to try and deal with it all - it must be hard trying to organise a filing system for so many varying things!

It takes time to work out the 'lay of the land'. I'm still getting used to a lot of the jargon myself but there is a link above to tell you what all the abbreviations mean.

The ladies on here are absolutely amazing and I have yet to have a question go unanswered. Don't let one unanswered post put you off asking more questions/starting new threads - it might just be that no-one picked up on your thread (a lot of us have our 'usual' threads bookmarked and don't often look outside of those). The amount of information I've been given over the last year has helped me know what to ask doctors and know what to look for in blood tests/results.

My FSH is pretty good though and I am a bit younger than you (not by much though - I'm 36) so my results are not the same as yours. You'll probably find that someone has already started a thread entitled 'low amh and high fsh' that you can ask your questions on.

I hope you get all the answers you need and that Lister can really help you.


----------

